# Cheapest new diesel car in Ireland at present



## RichInSpirit (31 Aug 2014)

My current vehicle may be coming to the point where it's becoming uneconomical to stay repairing. 270 k miles and currently needing probably €1000 of repairs to keep driving.
If I could reach on it I'd love to buy a new or newish small diesel car. I clock up 350 to 400 miles a week with work and other driving.
Just wondering what is the very cheapest new diesel car on the Irish market.?
I've had small petrol cars before and they're just not as cheap to run as diesels.


----------



## mandelbrot (31 Aug 2014)

Cheapest just to buy or cheapest to buy and run doing 20k miles p.a.?

The cheapest to buy will certainly not be the most efficient, and therefore far from cheapest to tax and run...


----------



## RichInSpirit (31 Aug 2014)

Cheapest to run I suppose. One I like would be the Seat Ibiza 1.2 Tdi.


----------



## The Ghoul (31 Aug 2014)

Modern turbocharged petrol cars can be very economical and considerably cheaper than their diesel equivalents. 

If you really want to buy diesel and new, the Dacia Sandero 1.5 Dci seems to be the cheapest at 12.5k list. You'll struggle to get any discount on that price and you might get a discount on more expensive cars - but I'd still be confident that the Dacia will work out cheapest by some margin.

Re mandelbrot's comment, this Dacia emits 99 g/km so while it is not THE most economical car available, it is very good. The most economical diesel car that I can find in this class is  the Skoda Fabia 1.2 TDi Greenline which lists at 19.8k and emits 89 g/km. if you buy the Skoda you might save about 200 euros per year in fuel costs. Tax is the same on both cars, band A2, 180 per year. You'll be worm food by the time you claw back the higher purchase price of the Skoda through fuel savings!


----------



## RichInSpirit (31 Aug 2014)

Re :modern turbocharged petrols, what cars are out there.?

The Ibiza diesel is probably the same car as the Fabia?


----------



## The Ghoul (31 Aug 2014)

RichInSpirit said:


> Re :modern turbocharged petrols, what cars are out there.?
> 
> The Ibiza diesel is probably the same car as the Fabia?


Many small cars come with a small turbo petrol engine from about 0.9 to 1.2 litres. Also, Ford have a 1.0 litre non turbo 3 cylinder in the Fiesta. Have a search on carzone.ie new car listings

The Dacia Sandero turbo petrol is 0.9 litre, lists at 11.1k and emits 116 g/km.  

If you go to the segment below this which has cars like the Toyota Aygo and VW Up, you'll find mostly petrols but you may feel that those cars are too small for doing 20k miles per year in.

I have no personal experience with any of the small petrols and don't know what their "real world" economy is like compared to small diesels (which themselves have question marks over their real world economy)

The Skoda Fabia Greenline and the Seat Ibiza Ecomotive are very similar but I believe the latter is not sold here. There is a 1.2 TDi Ibiza which is cheaper and slightly higher CO2 rated than the 1.2 TDi Greenline/Ecomotive.


----------



## RichInSpirit (31 Aug 2014)

Thanks Ghoul !


----------



## Branz (31 Aug 2014)

One of the issues with diesel cars is that unless they are run and allowed to heat up fully, the valves get stuffed with carbon.
Therefore it depends on the driving profile, but if its short runs then I would say no


----------



## RichInSpirit (6 Sep 2014)

My car problems are sorted for the moment, went for an older vehicle 17 years old, but in very good nick. Fuel consumption might be my only issue but I can live with it for the moment. 
From looking around Dacia seem to have the cheapest new Diesels and don't seem to have that bad a pedigree. Quoted fuel consumption is around 4 litres per 100km or 70 mpg.


----------

